# Aus Film DVD Soundtrack extrahieren



## brauch_mehr_schlaf (13. September 2005)

HI,
ich wollt mal wissen, ob mir jemand sagen kann, wie man aus einer DVD, bei der eine Liste an Songs dabei ist, diese extrahieren kann, so dass man sie auf CD brennen kann. Was brauch ich dazu? Einen Grabber? Welchen? Andere Programme? Geht das überhaupt? Fragen über Fragen!


----------



## mhritter (14. September 2005)

Hallo!
Ich mach dass mit DVD Audio Ripper; funktioniert recht gut damit; Link: http://www.imtoo.com/dvd-audio-ripper.html
Schöne Grüße

Michael


----------



## CHAKKA1992 (5. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
In einem der letzten Computerbild-Hefte war ein Test mit MUX/DEMUX Programmen. Ich muss es erst wieder suchen. Ich schick es dir per E-mail.

MFG
CHAKKA


----------

